# R.I.P. J. Geils



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

If, like me, you were in college in the greater Boston area in the early 1970's, you would have heard the J. Geils Band blasting every night from wherever there was a party goin' on.

Wishing he was still around to blow my face out and knock my socks off.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Hes gone, thats sad he even had hits in Oz


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

My all-time favorite J. Geils.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

HE was a 'face' around Boston in the late 60's early 70's and knew everyone. He has allegedly the only tape of Van Morrison in concert working with a bass and flute just prior to him being signed up by Warners to record Astral Weeks. That's the missing piece of the Jigsaw as to what the record might have sounded like without the producer, Lewis Merenstein, hiring the Jazz session musicians. 

May seem like a small thing but I’d kill to hear it and now I think it will be forever lost.

Seemed to enjoy life. RIP


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Saw him perform at Pinkpop probably around 1981 or so. Joyous.


----------

